# Hotplug problem

## redbaron16

I get an error when booting up, which im pretty sure has to do with hotplug..... I didnt get this error till today, and yesterday I emerged the update, and it wasnt till i rebooted that this appeared. and after i get the error it hangs there.... and then the screen goes black....

here is the error

```

** can't synthesize input events - /proc/bus/input/devices missing

```

----------

## sachin

having the same problem for couple of days....

coulidn't figure it out yet  :Sad:  ....any ideas anyone?.

----------

## redbaron16

I went back to an older version of hotplug, and now at least it boots up but there error is still there. im still using 2.4.24 for a kernel, so Im not sure if the newer hotplug is geared towards 2.6.......  but i still get the error message

----------

## Akhouk

I had a same problem but fixed it. Look at the details of this bug.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37375

----------

## yamakawa

The same message appeared after switching back to 2.4.25 kernel from 2.6.3-mm2 with NPTL support. USB mouse won't work probably b/c of this error.

----------

## yamakawa

hmm, after patching the one in bugzilla, the error disappeared.

USB mouse won't be recognized yet.

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *yamakawa wrote:*   

> hmm, after patching the one in bugzilla, the error disappeared.
> 
> 

 

How did you do that??? Patching in bugzilla.

----------

## MasonMouse

Follow the link given to the Bugzilla report and read the thread. There's a patch posted there that you can apply to /etc/hotplug/input.rc that also fixed the problem for me. I had to manually enter the changes to the file though as attempting to use patch failed.

----------

## grahn

Hi,

Patching /etc/hotplug/input.rc only suppresses the error message "can't synthesize ..." with kernel versions below 2.5 but did not solve the actual problem. My usb-stick is still not recognized.

Alex

----------

## ricko

*** bump

I am running 2.4.22-r7 and this problem still exists and I am having problems  getting my usb mouse to work.

----------

## trib

 *ricko wrote:*   

> *** bump
> 
> I am running 2.4.22-r7 and this problem still exists and I am having problems  getting my usb mouse to work.

 

I may be wrong, but it seems like downgrading hotplug should solve the problem?  Thoughts?

----------

